# Now we're off :)



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hatties lost her plug and started contracting 

And a nice morning delivery, currently 730am


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Perfect timing  Good luck! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck :thumbup: Hope everything goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OOOh wow another were off thread! EXCITING!! is this the girl who was huge? You will have your hands well full soon sc's


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Yay, more spotties 

Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

How exciting! Good luck.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope all goes well SC ... The size of her belly am going with Eight


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

How very civilised! Wish my girls would oblige at such a decent hour.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

carly87 said:


> How very civilised! Wish my girls would oblige at such a decent hour.


But what else would you expect of SC?

Best wishes and can't wait to see more gorgeous photos coming up!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

First is a chocolate silver, haven't checked sex she's still cleaning


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> First is a chocolate silver, haven't checked sex she's still cleaning


She doesnt mess about her! keep em coming


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

#1 was just out and still attached when #2 (chocolate) came. Never seen that before, where a placenta isn't yet out but another kitten is. First was barely fully out when the next came right after


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> #1 was just out and still attached when #2 (chocolate) came. Never seen that before, where a placenta isn't yet out but another kitten is. First was barely fully out when the next came right after


I've had that with a previous litter - they got a bit tangled before both placentas were out.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I've had that with a previous litter - they got a bit tangled before both placentas were out.


Thanks  I cut #1 free as that was beginning to happen. #2 I can't get to he's still too close. She's cleaning so hopefully will get to it


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Having a rest now, I can feel more in there

Choc silver at the milkbar, chocolate is up near her head getting dried


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> #1 was just out and still attached when #2 (chocolate) came. Never seen that before, where a placenta isn't yet out but another kitten is. First was barely fully out when the next came right after


I have several times, think they must be one from each horn.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely photo, you don't hang around taking them!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful, stunning 1st two kitts  .... Look at mum taking it all in her stride , hope all goes well Spotty Cats for both you and mum


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Lovely photo, you don't hang around taking them!


I've got loads  Sitting here for 2 hours now she's napping, I've got to do something


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Bless her, I hope they will all arrive safe and sound and be suckling happily before long  xx


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

So sweet, what a great snap.
Hope mums rest has her ready for the rest


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw there both gorgeous and mom of course. Is there any more?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Just had the third, a tawny

Think there's at least one more on this side - she is sleeping again


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Can she give birth in her sleep?

(Can't sleep here!)


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

#4 is another tawny, she's very tired but can't do it in her sleep lol

Not sure if we're done, I'll leave her for a bit and then have a feel


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Just got in from work...Congratulations 
Aww bless her, any more to come?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

#5 just arrived another chocolate silver


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

tawny and chocolate









chocolate silver fighting off the tawnies









milk bar hog


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Just got in from work...Congratulations


Great, and thanks  I think OS has finally gone to bed and I was left chatting to myself :laugh:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

:001_tt1:
They are cute little babies :001_tt1:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Great, and thanks  I think OS has finally gone to bed and I was left chatting to myself :laugh:


Lol, it is late over here 
Ive just had to break up a play fight, Tia chases Jt but unfortunately Jt doesn't understand she's playing and gets scared!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor JT

#6 is another tawny

not sure where the black silver I ordered has got to


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

tawny boy, chocolate boy, chocolate silver girl, tawny girl, wet tawny boy, chocolate silver boy


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

#7, another tawny


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No wonder she was so big! They will keep her busy, and you once they are running around. Great news to wake up to.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> #1 was just out and still attached when #2 (chocolate) came. Never seen that before, where a placenta isn't yet out but another kitten is. First was barely fully out when the next came right after


this happened with tabitha. i had never witnessed a birth before and tbh it panicked me a bit. but tabs was great and did everything perfectly


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> tawny and chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic photos - i especially love the last one. what a little darling:001_tt1:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Mum is now blocking access for pics


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they are absolutely gorgeous and no wonder she was so big. she looks like a wonderful mom


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

cats galore said:


> this happened with tabitha. i had never witnessed a birth before and tbh it panicked me a bit. but tabs was great and did everything perfectly


Would be nerve racking seeing that your first birth, great it all turned out ok.

This Madame didn't do any cords or placentas, being a hot day and taking so long I can't blame her for not wanting to do anything more than push them out.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Would be nerve racking seeing that your first birth, great it all turned out ok.
> 
> This Madame didn't do any cords or placentas, being a hot day and taking so long I can't blame her for not wanting to do anything more than push them out.


why have slaves if you don't make them work


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

How lovely, well done Mummy and midwife!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw well done another lot of 7.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahh, here I was being sick and missing out on this! Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations what beautiful kittens:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

They look good sizes too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations they are gorgeous.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Ahh, here I was being sick and missing out on this! Congratulations!:thumbup:


Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww they are so cute!!! - esp love the little milk bar hogger :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Hope you are feeling better now.


Yes I am, thanks. Had some weird high fever spike during the night so was in bed, normally I'm up all night and sleep during the day.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Yes I am, thanks. Had some weird high fever spike during the night so was in bed, normally I'm up all night and sleep during the day.


How does that work in June?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow you were busy after i went bed! There are a few more in the pictures now .

I still cant get over the difference in our two breeds,yours seem so much more forward from birth.

The pic of the kit suckling with both arms stretched is so cute,just looks really strong and fiesty..amazging!

So how many kits have you got altogether now?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww they are gorgeous!! Well done mummy!! well done midwife!! (sorry for all the likes you now have SC I couldn't help but like all of the photos etc as I read through)


----------



## Lemonie17 (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your beautiful kittens! I do love spotty kittens


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> How does that work in June?


Well, during summer the sun doesn't set at all in here, or only for a short while, so it doesn't matter when you're up, and during winter the sun doesn't come up, so same applies. Spring and autumn at least have some diversity with the daylight and darkness. 'Tis the land of the midnight sun and polar night.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful babies i love them all congrats to you and well done mum on such a big litter :001_tt1::001_tt1:

I will be off soon this easter sunday first of 3 girls due so watch this space!:huh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

kelzcats said:


> Beautiful babies i love them all congrats to you and well done mum on such a big litter :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> I will be off soon this easter sunday first of 3 girls due so watch this space!:huh:


_aww exciting, what breed is it that you have, i cant remember, we will need to pictures once they arrive ._


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Aww they are so cute!!! - esp love the little milk bar hogger :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Took the words out of me.mouth Suzeeeeeeee

They are gorgeous SC - ummm can I emigrate??!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

lovely!!! why o why do you have to be so far from all of us?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations. Love them,especially the little baby stretching his front legs out on his mummy's tummy. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on that gorgeous litter of Spotties :001_tt1: So adorable :001_wub: Very well done Hattie and Spotty Cats :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations, I have only just read all the posts, I read about #1 then #2, #3 and as #6 and #7 came it made me think of the 101 dalmations lol.

What a beautiful big litter, they are stunning and Mum looks so happy too.

Well done Hattie.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

beautiful babies, wow 7, so my guess of 8 wasnt right yet again.
Glad all went well they are so adorable, want my kittens now.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Hattie has settle in well though looks a tad overwhelmed at times



we love bsh's said:


> I still cant get over the difference in our two breeds,yours seem so much more forward from birth.
> 
> The pic of the kit suckling with both arms stretched is so cute,just looks really strong and fiesty..amazging!


It's fun looking at different breeds and how they develop isn't it. I don't know much about British kittens, these little ones wander around their box and climb up and over mums back. They stand up against her on their hind legs.



we love bsh's said:


> So how many kits have you got altogether now?


Umm, 16  Charlottes are just over 10 weeks and leave after the Easter break.

I mated Hattie near Ashia because I had an issue with Hattie last litter and needed a back up just in case, she wasn't meant to have 7 lol, but hopefully it'll keep her interest!



NorthernDarkness said:


> during winter the sun doesn't come up


No wonder no one can locate Finland then  Glad you're feeling better



catcoonz said:


> beautiful babies, wow 7, so my guess of 8 wasnt right yet again.
> Glad all went well they are so adorable, want my kittens now.


So close


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> No wonder no one can locate Finland then  Glad you're feeling better


That must be it.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww exciting, what breed is it that you have, i cant remember, we will need to pictures once they arrive ._


British shorthair i now what colour i will have all bluesssss but i love breeding and always get excited even after 6 years of breeding. Will let you all now when WE ARE OFF!:wink:


----------

